# An idea for a wiring cabinet in the garage



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm looking for an enclosed wiring cabinet to put everything in, then I came up with this idea.

I'm going to bolt a cabinet to the garage wall, having the hole in the back of cabinet will work well for all the wiring to go
thru. For me this will be new construction, so having all the RG6,Cat5,Phone,Router,IR and Speaker wiring coming here 
in from the back of the cabinet will be a real plus. I can add shelves inside if needed.

Any of these cabinets would make great wiring cabinet enclosures, I have gotten some good ideas here at this Home Theater Shack forum
I hope someone can use this idea. My way of saying thanks for your help here on this forum. None of these are over $100.00
and can be found cheap Craigs list. These entertainment centers are now a thing of the past, and are very well built, two are cherry wood.
the other two are oak.


see my examples below


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

What a great idea for recycling those old cabinets.
You may need to consider ventilation, or a fan, depending on the components you house in it.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

That is a good idea.

the only warning I'd issue is to be careful when running through garage walls. Garages usually have 5/8" fire rated drywall to maintain a fire break (the idea being that a garage is more likely to have a fire than the rest of the house. If wires come through that, you need to seal around them to maintain the break. Fireblock GreatStuff foam works well. You also want to seal to keep fumes out of the house. A car idling with the door open and the furnace running can be a recipe for sucking the garage gasses into the house.


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

In addition to Anthony's very pertinent safety advice; I'd like to reinforce Bill's comments: be aware of the approved operating conditions of your equipment. Yes, a 110 phone punch down block will not care about temp/humidity in a garage in Florida, Texas or northern Alberta, but a switch or HTPC will. Each piece of equipment should have documented storage and operating conditions, e.g. 5-80% relative humidity (non-condensing) and 40-105 degrees F.


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I bought this one here for $80.00

If heat becomes a problem I can always install a thremostat controlled exhaust fan at the top


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice and a reasonable price. I look forward to seeing the pics of the instal.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

